# lang 36 inch patio



## dannylang (Jan 27, 2015)

just got in my new 36 patio model, i love this smoker. it has helped me with the taste of my food, A LOT. moist food, easy to control the temps, as long as you do not have to big of fire in the box. if you are thinking about one of these, i encourage you to get one.













DSCN1048.JPG



__ dannylang
__ Jan 27, 2015


















teriyaki wings 006.JPG



__ dannylang
__ Jan 25, 2015


















smoke 009.JPG



__ dannylang
__ Jan 27, 2015


















chicken smoke 008.JPG



__ dannylang
__ Jan 27, 2015


















super bowl legs 005.JPG



__ dannylang
__ Jan 27, 2015


















DSCN1059.JPG



__ dannylang
__ Jan 27, 2015






see what i mean, that lang is a awesome smoker, if you look towards amelia virginia, and see smoke its probally from my lang.

thanks

dannylang


----------



## themule69 (Jan 27, 2015)

Glad you like it. It is a nice rig. All of your smokes look good.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Jan 27, 2015)

How about going to the review area and writing a review?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dannylang (Jan 27, 2015)

thanks david


----------



## themule69 (Jan 27, 2015)

dannylang said:


> thanks david


----------



## dannylang (Jan 27, 2015)

david where do i find the review area. and how do i put a quote in a new thread.

thanks

dannylang


----------

